# New commuting bike for under £300



## elvisparsley (6 Dec 2007)

Salut all
Looking for a first bike for a relative but only want to spend about £200-£300. Mainly for commuting, putting in about 15 miles a day. I would love to get him a drop-bar road bike to force him into real road cycling but he doesn't fancy it much, somehow. He liked the look of the Ridgeback Genesis I had with flat bars and faster wheels which would be ideal for him but this is a bit expensive as a present. I have these in mind for the moment http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-flat-bar-17603789/ 

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebwPNLqrymode.a4p?f%5FProductID=7835&f%5FSupersetQRY=C105%7E1&f%5FSortOrderID=1&f%5Fbct=c003155c002910m005710
or evenhttp://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...80-33957-106165-106166_parentcategoryrn_47151

Does anyone have any advice or other suggestions at this price range, bearing in mind he knows nothing about bike maintenance so would prefer a new rather than second-hand bike? 
Cheers


----------



## HJ (6 Dec 2007)

The problem with such a low budget is that you are buying the cheapest components which will wear out faster, especially if the bike is being used everyday, buy cheap buy twice. So try and get him to up the budget a bit. The other bit of advice I would give that once he has decided on a budget, go to a good Local Bike Shop (LBS) and try a range of bikes within that budget and buy the one that feels the best. If the shop won’t get he buy the bike out side, then walk away and never go back. Don’t try and force him into any particular style of bike, if he doesn’t enjoy the experience of cycling from the start, he won’t continue, get a bike that is fun for him and he will be hooked for life.


----------



## elvisparsley (6 Dec 2007)

Thanks Hairy- I realise this but as it's a present the money just doesn't stretch. I really can't spend any more than this, I know this won't be the best bike you can buy, but it's something to get stuck into and get started with regular cycling. I spent £120 on my first bike and loved it for 3 years, by which time I was well into it and ready to spend more on something better.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Dec 2007)

Also in budget is the £279 Revolution Courier Race (a nippier, 700C version of the courier linked above). If it's for a commute, I reckon the decider is how flat/hilly it is - the Decathlon has a triple chainset at the front, which might help if a granny gear is needed.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (6 Dec 2007)

I have a Claud Butler Urban 100, which you can get for £180 online (I paid £200 in my LBS). Sure it's not high end, and it's not as light as the more expensive bikes, but it's been serving me well for the last five months or so for my commute, which is about 7 miles each way.

The components aren't high end, but they're Shimano and Suntour so they shouldn't fall apart.

I guess the nice thing about going for the cheaper end is that it leaves you some more room for other bits and bobs, like locks, lights, mudguards, racks, panniers etc.

Good luck!


----------



## elvisparsley (6 Dec 2007)

Ta John I knew I'd seen that Courier Race somewhere- looks spot on to me.... I think that's the one


----------



## kyuss (7 Dec 2007)

Yep, the EBC Courier Race looks like a cracking commuting bike. A guy my brother works with has one and he loves it. If I had the money I'd get one myself.


----------



## biking_fox (7 Dec 2007)

Another option is the Dawes Giro 300 which is the first serious bike I bought. It is drop proper road bike through, so maybe not. It seems to be <<£300 from online shops. Decent componets and real fun to ride.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2007)

The important thing is to get him/her to look after it - like wash it and ensure all parts are lubed - and WD40 / GT85 isn't good for chains - use it on other bits, but no where near hubs or Bottom brackets and chains.

£300 will buy a good machine, £3000 will buy a very good machine, but they all fail if they aren't looked after. 

Keep the drive system clean - get them to read on here !!


----------



## Cathryn (8 Dec 2007)

Dawes Discoveries are fantastic introductory hybrids...I have one that I adored and served me faultlessly for three years, not even a puncture. I'd hugely recommend having a look at them.


----------

